# Qui peut installer un SSD dans mon iMac sur Montpellier ou Paris ?



## HalfTeh23 (23 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,
J'ai récupéré un iMac 21,5" de mi 2011 en configuration d'origine (i5 2,5GHz, 4Go de RAM et le disque dur mécanique de 500Go)
Sauf que voilà après 9 ans d'utilisation, le disque dur est en fin de vie, ce qui rend l'iMac vite lent dès qu'on fait autre chose que de la navigation ou dès qu'il y a plus d'un utilisateur connecté.
Donc je voudrais savoir si il y aurais un utilisateur de MacG sur Montpellier ou Paris qui aurait les outils nécessaire pour m'installer un SSD (que j'ai déjà) à la place du SuperDrive.
Contre rémunération bien évidemment.
Je le ferais bien moi même, mais je n'ai pas les outils, et je n'ai pas trop envie d'en acheter exprès en sachant que je ne vais pas le garder en tant que Mac principal pendant très longtemps, donc je cherche surtout quelqu'un qui aurait déjà les outils pour, histoire de ne pas faire trop de frais.
Je me suis renseigné, et ça tourne autour de 150/200€ en boutique, ce que je trouve plutôt cher pour un Mac de 2011.
Je fournis le SSD et le caddy pour l'installer dans l'emplacement SuperDrive.
Pour l'upgrade de la RAM je m'en occuperais, une vis à dévisser c'est pas très compliqué haha
En respect de la distanciation sociale, port du masque et nettoyage du Mac évidemment, ce qui est de rigueur en cette période.
Ce n'est pas pour tout de suite, étant sur Paris en ce moment, mais je vais ramener le Mac chez moi à Montpellier d'ici deux semaines.

Voilà, merci beaucoup


----------



## flotow (7 Décembre 2020)

Il te faut surtout la ventouse et des tournevis.
J'ai remplacé le HDD par un SSD et tu as un deuxième port SATA dans la machine pour un second disque dur, donc pas besoin du caddy.
De mémoire j'ai vissé les deux SSD et peut être mis un peu d'adhésif.
Le plus dur, c'est la place. 
Tu peux choisir de garder le HDR, ou l'enlever, ça dépend de si tu veux quelque chose de silencieux. 
Avec un (deux) SSD, il fonctionne très bien ! Ça peut en faire une machine principale sans soucis.


----------



## HalfTeh23 (11 Décembre 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Il te faut surtout la ventouse et des tournevis.
> J'ai remplacé le HDD par un SSD et tu as un deuxième port SATA dans la machine pour un second disque dur, donc pas besoin du caddy.
> De mémoire j'ai vissé les deux SSD et peut être mis un peu d'adhésif.
> Le plus dur, c'est la place.
> ...


Salut 
J'ai trouvé une boutique qui me le fait à 60€, déjà plus raisonnable.
Je vais garder le HDD d'origine à l'intérieur pour du stockage et sacrifier le SuperDrive, car j'ai lu qu'il y a un capteur de température spéciale à l'intérieur des HDD fournis, et que sans ces derniers, les ventiles s'affolent.
Il y a un deuxième port SATA mais je sais pas si il y a le câble d'alimentation et vu que le caddy est déjà là, autant l'utiliser, d'autant plus que je ne me servirais pas du SuperDrive.
Je rentre demain sur Montpellier avec l'iMac, je verrais bien ce que ça donnera


----------



## Locke (11 Décembre 2020)

HalfTeh23 a dit:


> Je vais garder le HDD d'origine à l'intérieur pour du stockage et sacrifier le SuperDrive, car j'ai lu qu'il y a un capteur de température spéciale à l'intérieur des HDD fournis, et que sans ces derniers, les ventiles s'affolent.


Tu as très mal lu et j'aimerais bien savoir où. En effet, il n'y a plus de sonde de température collée à l'extérieur des disques durs et c'est une modification du firmware des disques durs que faisait installer Apple pour que ce soit OS X qui gère la vitesse du ventilateur en fonction de la température interne du disque dur.

C'est pour cette raison que beaucoup d'utilisateurs ne comprenaient pas qu'en installant un disque dur non certifié par Apple que le ventilateur associé au disque dur tourne à pleine régime.


HalfTeh23 a dit:


> Il y a un deuxième port SATA mais je sais pas si il y a le câble d'alimentation


Il y a bien un deuxième port SATA mais qui n'est pas très accessible, il est au dos de la carte mère... https://fr.ifixit.com/Tutoriel/Installation+d'un+second+disque+dans+l'iMac+Intel+215-Inch+EMC+2428/6434 ...voir l'étape 43. Eh non, il n'y a pas de câble d'ou l'achat d'un kit complet que vend iFixit ou OWC conformément au tutoriel et ce kit permet de garder le SuperDrive. Oui, oui, le tutoriel ne le montre pas, mais on peut remettre en place le SuperDrive puisque le SSD sera dessous.


----------

